# Road Sign LED retrofit



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the fourm .,, 



Faber said:


> Hello Electrical activists.
> 
> I haven't been on here in a long time but should utilize it more often.
> 
> ...


Those LED tube are unaffected with tempture swings however there is other issue with LED tubs due they are monodriectal it mean the led tube is aming on one way but not all the awayround the tube like the HO or standard flourscent T8's

just bypass the ballast and hook it directally on the nonshunted tombstone. myself and few other members chimes on that part and we did noticed that with bypassed the LED tube tend to be brighter than run thru the ballast so it less thing go wrong .,, 



Faber said:


> I do lighting repairs for a major grocery chain, but the materials are supplied to me. I prefer the 24vdc drivers over the line voltage style. but if anyone has had any positive experience in retrofitting I would greatly appreciate any input.


if they going to swap over to LED try to get in line voltage verison and make sure you put some type of warning label so other know that is straight line voltage at the tombstone. but ya can run thru the ballast too depending on the tube manufacter it is.,

as far for the drivers that will varies a bit depending on what type of led lumaires it is.,, some are easy to deal with it and some are not.,,


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I believe the warning label is mandatory in 2017 NEC. All my tubes come with them now.


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

No experience, but I would expect that if the temperature is within the manufacturers specs, you would have little trouble with the lamps themselves; LEDs, unlike most other electric light sources, actually like being cold. Two things to look out for: (1) they will be cooler than most other light sources; if you are expecting them to melt snow, they may not do it; (2) use the cold-weather procedures that you know better than I (I'm a lighting designer) to make sure that the connections stand up to the extremes of temperature they will be experiencing.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The issue is he harsh environment.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Faber said:


> Hello Electrical activists.
> 
> I haven't been on here in a long time but should utilize it more often.
> 
> ...


Allanson has a direct replacement for T12 HO's. uses the existing fixture ends to hold the lamps but wires separately. Easy install, good light so far. Not sure about longevity or extreme cold, we just installed them in March.

http://www.allansonled.com/wp-conte...ecificaitons-Package_21-669_Oct.-2016_WEB.pdf


----------



## Faber (Sep 13, 2013)

I like the idea of going back to the HO lamp holders. I'll research those! 

Thanks folks!


----------



## gmihok (Apr 29, 2013)

Universal lighting technology has a good sign retrofit option.

Everline series


----------

